# was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Nov. 2008)

Hi,

ich wollt mir mal wieder ne neue Knipse kaufen, zur Zeit hab ich ne 5 MegaP. und nu ghibbet ja schon 12 zum Schnapperpreis. Mir sind ebenfalls Macroaufnahmen wichtig und deshalb wollte ich mal eure Meinungen zu diesem Features wissen da ich mich leider nicht sehr gut auskenne ? 



> 12 Megapixel CCD-Sensor
> Hochwertiges Metallgehäuse
> 3-fach optischer Zoom
> Gesichtserkennung
> ...


Quelle: http://www.aldi-essen.de/OFFER_D_MO/OFFER_49/OFF04.SHTML


----------



## Olli.P (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Hi Ralf,

du hast bei Feinkost Albrecht auf alle Medion Artikel doch ein Vierwöchiges Rückgaberecht.  

Also würd ich sagen: 
Kaufen, testen, Bilder hier einstellen und wenn's nicht ist zurückgeben.

Rückgabegrund wäre dann eben: Entspricht nicht den Vorstellungen.  

Da füllt man dann bei der Rückgabe mit dem/der freundlichen Albrecht Verkäufer-/in so ein gelbes Retouren-Zettelchen aus und gut iss. :smoki

Edit: Ich hab das mal in die Foto- / Videotechnik verschoben da gehört es ja wohl eher hin und die Profis können es besser finden.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

12 Megapixel sind nicht alles. Ich weiß nicht ob man Wunder von der Cam erwarten kann.

Aber wie Olaf sagt, kaufen, anschauen, ausprobieren und wenns nicht passt wieder Retour.

Ich persönlich würde lieber eine gebrauchte "Marke" für das Geld nehmen.


----------



## Olli.P (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Hi,


Hinter den MD Produkten stehen "Marken"............... 

Meine erste war auch eine MD und war letztendlich eine Jenoptik Cam.......

PS: Wenn du die Cam als Weihnachtsgeschenk zurückgibst, kannst du das auch noch im Jan. 2009 machen. 

Hättest also etwas länger Zeit zum testen.....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Da hast du recht Olaf, aber die Frage ist immer welche "Marke" ? Oder, was ist eine "Marke" !


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> Quelle: http://www.aldi-essen.de/OFFER_D_MO/OFFER_49/OFF04.SHTML



Klingt ja gar nicht schlecht ... für den Preis ... also auch unser Tipp: kaufen, testen und Meinung bilden. Uns wäre ein dreifach-Zoom etwas zu wenig, aber als Zweikamera für die Westentasche - durchaus verlockend  - warum nicht  .


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Wunder darf man von so einer cam sicher nicht erwarten, aber 109,- Euro ist ja auch ein guter Preis und für den üblichen Hausgebrauch sicher ausreichend. 
Wer wirklich gute Fotos machen will kommt um Spiegelreflex auf Dauer wohl nicht drum rum. 

Wolf


----------



## Ulumulu (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Hallo

hm klingt gut aber:?

Ich habe mal gelesen, das 6 Megapixel für eine Kompaktkamera völlig ausreichend sind. 
Da war auch ein Test mit verschiedenen kompakten Digitalkameras der das erwiesen hat.
Dummerweise finde ich den Link nicht mehr.
Da konnte man bei 100% Darstellung eines Bildes massive Qualitätseinbußen feststellen ab über 6 Megapixel.
Ganz einfach deshalb, weil die Pixeldichte auf dem Sensor einfach zu hoch ist.
Wenn man überlegt das der Sensor in normalen Digicams nur wenige mm² groß ist.
Höheres Bildrauschen und Schärfeverlust ist die Folge.
Hohe Megapixel eignen sich nur auf dementsprechend großen Sensoren. Sprich DSLRs.

Für Schnappschüsse ohne große Erwartungen ist die sicher nicht falsch.


----------



## Olli.P (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Hi,

also wir haben die Kamera erst Heute angeliefert bekommen. Wenn wir Morgen noch eine bei uns in der Zentrale da haben, kann ich ja mal sehen ob ich den Hersteller heraus bekomme. Ich kann aber nix versprechen.

Ansonsten bleibt nur: 
Vergleichen welche "Marke/n" die gleichen Angaben hat....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*



			
				Ulumulu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> hm klingt gut aber:?
> 
> ...



Aber viele Megapixel sind DAS Kaufargument für die meisten Käufer.


----------



## 2mazz (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Hallo,
hatte auch mal eine Medion-Cam ausprobiert! Hatte leider das Problem, dass sie keinen Bildstabilisator hatte, bzw diese sehr schlecht war und somit ein Großteil der Bilder verwackelt war!
Umtausch war kein Problem! Habe mir dann eine Panasonic DMC-FX07 mit Leica weitwinkel objektiv gekauft! Gibts jetzt sicherlich einiges günstiger und für schnappschüsse ohne extrembedingungen sprich nachts etc... sehr gut bin bis heute zufrieden damit!
mfg thomas


----------



## Joachim (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

[OT]@Daniel
Und diesbezüglich der Overkill ist wohl der neue Chip von Sony, der in Handys echte 12MP bringen soll ... Vermutlich sponsort by Speicherhersteller.  [/OT]


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*



			
				2mazz schrieb:
			
		

> hatte auch mal eine Medion-Cam ausprobiert! Hatte leider das Problem, dass sie keinen Bildstabilisator hatte, bzw diese sehr schlecht war und somit ein Großteil der Bilder verwackelt war!



Bei einem dreifachen, optischen Zomm ist ein Bildstabilisator sicherlich ein absolut verzichtbares Zubehör. Richtig interessant wird ein IS erst, wenn Brennweiten vorhanden sind, die auch den Namen "Tele" verdient haben. Bei einer kompakten wie der Medion geht es mit Sicherheit ganz gut ohne .... denken wir zumindest.


----------



## Redlisch (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Hallo,
und was man bei dieser Kamera unter Macroaufnahmen versteht und was du vielleicht unter Macroaufnahmen meinst, können auch dazwischen Welten sein ...  

Also bitte nicht zuviel von dieser Kamera erwarten, ist halt ne Hosentaschenkamera...

Axel


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Guten Morgen + Vielen Dank für eure Meinungen 

@Oli ich bin mal gespannt was du rausfinden kannst. Ich wusste gar nicht das man Technik wieder zurückbringen darf - bist du da wirklich sicher ?

 fürs nächste S04 Spiel hol ich mir nen Beamer von S*turn und bring den danach wieder zurück 

Ja, ich hab einen Kollegen der damals mal bei M gearbeitet hat, die verbauen tatsächlich sehr viele Markenteile - vorallem die PC´s sollen da ganz gut bestückt sein.

 die Nahrungsmittel sind ja auch alle von den Markenherstellern nur halt in einer anderen Verpackung 

-> Habt ihr denn noch eine Empfehlung für eine super Hosentaschenkamera die auch etwas teurer sein kann ?


-> Hat schon mal einer so eine Hand-videodigicam für 99 € ausprobiert. Hab da ein Angebot gesehen von eienr die HD liefern soll - ich bin bei videocams allerdings der Meinung das man da schon ne Full HD holen sollte und nicht sparen solle - wie seht ihr das ?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*



> und hier hab ich noch ein paar infos mehr gefunden:
> 
> 10 Megapixel CCD Sensor
> 
> ...



Quelle http://www.medion.com/de/electronic...s=50029268A1_group_details_photo#FeaturesList


----------



## Olli.P (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Hi Ralf,




> @Oli ich bin mal gespannt was du rausfinden kannst. Ich wusste gar nicht das man Technik wieder zurückbringen darf - bist du da wirklich sicher ?



habe leider nix raus finden können.  

Unser Einkauf konnte mir da auch nix zu sagen.  

Also Daten vergleichen, um den eventuellen Hersteller herauszufinden.



JA, du hast definitiv ein 4 Wöchiges Rückgaberecht bei den Medion Artikeln!!
Nur zur Info: Ich Arbeite in einem Aldi-Nord Zentrallager und bin da unter anderem auch für die zurückgegebenen/defekten Medion Artikel zuständig.  

Und laut unserem Rückgabevertrag mit Medion, können alle Artikel von M. die ab Nov. als Weihnachtsgeschenk gekauft wurden, bis Mitte Jan. des darauffolgenden Jahres zurückgegeben werden.
(Soweit ich weiß gilt dieser Rückgabevertrag für alle A-Nord Zentralen.) diese Angabe ist ohne gewähr......:smoki 
Ich werde Morgen noch mal meinen Kollegen fragen, was der meint.
Ansonsten müsstest du bis Ende nächster Woche warten, dann müsste Medion mal wieder zur Abholung der Rückgabe Artikel kommen. Dann könnte ich einen von denen fragen.


----------



## Redlisch (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin mal gespannt was du rausfinden kannst. Ich wusste gar nicht das man Technik wieder zurückbringen darf - bist du da wirklich sicher ?



Ja sicher darf man das...
Da gab es schon mal vor einigen Jahren eine Kamera bei Ald*, diese wurde sogar in Testberichten als Gut gewertet. Leider war sie sehr schnell ausverkauft. Einige Wochen später gab es nochmals die Kamera, unter der selben Bezeichnung, hier wurde allerdings verschwiegen das man das Objektiv ausgetauscht hatte. Diese war nun grotten schlecht, nur jedes 3. Bild wurde scharft. Da gab es Massen an rückläufern ...

Gut das ich es da auch verpasst habe und lieber einige DM`s mehr ausgegeben habe und etwas vernünpftiges geholt habe... ich hätte mich sonst bestimmt schwarz geärgert ...

Axel


----------



## mitch (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

hallo ralf,

ich habe mir diesen sommer auch eine neue digi-cam zugelegt und laaaange überlegt, ich hatte auch eine medion x6.

wollte aber net so viel geld für eine spiegelreflex ausgeben und fand dann zum glück diese: 

Lumix-DMC-FZ28

das teil ist  und der preis passt auch, zoom ist  + macros sind


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Nov. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

@Olli, ich hab gestern die funkwettersatation von A gekauft und hab da gleich gefragt, ja ich kann zurückgeben. Da ich denke das ich nicht lange brauch bis ich mit dem testen fertig bin werd ich das wohl in 4 Wochen schaffen die ggf. zurück zugeben - brauchst Dir also keine Mühe machen nachzufragen  

@ mitch, vielen Dank für deine Empfehlung, ich wollte aber so gern eine Hosentaschenkamera ... allerdings ist der Preis sehr verlockend

-> Ich bin halt noch bei der Grundsatzfrage was ich mir überhaupt holen soll, mit meiner Digicam bin ich momentan *fast* zufrieden...

Diese Grundsatzfrage entstand einfach da ich im Mai 09 Papi 

 werde und gern schöne Fotos vom Baby haben möchte.... leider hatte ich noch nie in meinem Leben eine Videocam und bin somit noch nicht ganz klar was besser wäre, ne neue günstige Digicam und ne mittelmäßig teure Videocam ? 

Oder lieber doch keine neue Digicam und ne 600€ Full HD Videocam - nur kann man wenn man Videos aufnimmt diese per PC auch so bearbeiten das mein ein Standbild also Foto erzeugt und somit 2 __ Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlägt ?

Was meint ihr denn ?


----------



## gemag (26. Nov. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Ich würd heutzutage nur noch einen mit Bildstabilisator nehmen und ein Objektiv von Carl Zeiss.
Die Pixel spielen nicht die größte Rolle.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## mitch (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

hallo ralf,

ich hab noch was vergessen: hd-videos kann man auch mit der DMC-FZ28 machen

Bedienungsanleitung DMC-FZ28 ca. 7 MB

und in eine große jackentache geht sie auch rein.

am besten ist es man geht zu einem fotohändler seines vertrauens und schaut sich dort die kameras live an (in die hand nehmen, bilder machen ....) 

meistens kann man auch einen guten preis ausmachen und der service sollte auch besser sein.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Danke Mitch,

habs mir mal genauer angesehen, wenn ich schon Geld ausgebe -  können es auch ruhig 100 € mehr sein wenn die Qualität stimmt. Da gibts ja wirklich sehr viele Möglichkeiten bei der Kamera - serh interessant !

Im Internet sind ja dazu auch sehr viele Meinungen zu finden, etwas verunsichert haben mich die Meinungen bei Amazon - kannst du dir dass mal ansehen und mir mal deine Erfahrung so schildern ? z.B. stimmt das das es Probleme bei der Tonaufzeichung gibt wenn man eine Video dreht ?

Hat jemand noch eine andere empfehlung für mich damit ich vergleichen kann z.B. mit Cannon oder Sony ?


----------



## Horst T. (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> fürs nächste S04 Spiel hol ich mir nen Beamer von S*turn und bring den danach wieder zurück



Dann wil ich aber eingeladen werden....  
Sooooo, und nun feierabend machen und auf zum Fußballltempel


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

jau, wird heut schon klappen


----------



## Dodi (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Hallo Ralf,

ich habe mir vor gut einem Jahr die Canon PowerShot A720 IS gekauft.

Nähere Daten findest Du hier (klick).

Was ich nicht so ganz verstehe, dass diese Kamera zur Zeit etwa 130 Euronen teurer ist, als vor 1 Jahr. 

Ich bin jedenfalls mit dieser Kamera sehr zufrieden - für eine kompakte leistet die sehr viel. Besonders gefällt mir, dass ich mittels Konverter noch Konverter-Objektive und Zusatzlinsen (natürlich nicht im Preis enthalten)verwenden kann, was die Einsatzmöglichkeiten noch mehr erhöht.


----------



## Redlisch (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Hallo Gerd,


			
				gemag schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd heutzutage nur noch einen mit Bildstabilisator nehmen und ein Objektiv von Carl Zeiss.
> Gruß Gerd


was hast du gegen Leica oder __ Schneider-Kreuznach ?

Axel


----------



## gemag (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Hallo Axel
Gut okay kommt immer drauf an, meinst du jetzt eine spezielle!
Mal so gesagt ohne Bildstabilisator auf gar keinen fall mehr ,da kann es noch so eine Marke sein aber das sollte sie auf jeden Fall schon mal haben.
Das Objektiv von Carl Zeiss wenn ich mir so die Test von Comp. Zeitschriften verschiedener Kameras anschaue schneiden diese eigentlich immer am besten ab.
Sonst hab ich nichts gegen die von dir genanten Firmen nur weis ich nicht ob das dann noch in seine Preisvorstellungen passt. Welche schwebt dir da so vor die du mir oder ihn vorschlagen könntest?Sagen mir mal um die 200€ die man schon ausgeben kann.


----------



## Redlisch (28. Nov. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

@ Gerd,

mir schwebt nichts in dieser Preisklasse vor, es hörte sich nur so an als ob der Hersteller immer nur gute Objektive hat und der Rest zum vergessen ist ...

Meine KODAK Z7590 hat __ Schneider-Kreuznach und dieses wurde nur positiv bewertet, meine Lumix FZ 50 (siehe SIG) hat Leica Objektive und ich kann nichts negatives darüber sagen ...

Von den "billig" Knipsen bin ich weg, meine letzte war eine Kodak DX4330, diese ist sogar noch in Ordnung, aber in die Jahre gekommen und die Ansprüche steigen halt.

Axel


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (28. Nov. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Hab gestern die Freigabe von meienr Finanzministerin bekommen eine Kamera so bis 450 € zu kaufen.

Nun somit denke ich ist ne gute Bridgekamere drin.

also was wären denn da so eure empfehlungen ? Die Kamera sollte aber auch nicht so super riesengroß sein. 

Was ist ein optischer Sucher ?

Sollte sie die ein starkes Tele oder ein lieber einen starken Weitwinkel haben ?(ich selbst mach gern nahaufnahmen von *bewegten bildern* aber auch gern landschaftsbilder und macroaufnahmen)

Ich möchte auch gern das Live View nutzen, da ich immer mit meiner derzeigen Digicam so knipse.

Ich möchte gern nicht viel selber einstellen müsse da ich mich damit nicht sehr gut auskenne, die kamera sollte also möglichst sehr viel automatisch einstellen.

Die Megapixelanzahl is mir nicht so wichtig, ich will nicht unbedingt Poster in der Wohnung aufhängen - hauptsache die Qualität der Bilder stimmt.

Interessant neben der Panasonic FZ 28 finde ich z.B. die Canon EOS 1000D SLR-Digitalkamera (aber da muss ich wenn ichs richtig versehe das Objektiv immer mit rumschleppen da dieses ja feststeht und nicht rausfährt .. ob das dann so toll ist ?)

@ Dodi, reicht dir denn die Akkuleistung und der Opt. Zoom ?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (28. Nov. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

sie sollte auch undbedingt einen automatikfocus haben

@ Dodi funzt der ebenfalls gut bei dir ? mit dem Batterie/Akkubetrieb find ich nicht so gut

@ mitch, mit der Auslösegeschwindigkeit + dem Automaticfocus bist du zufrieden ? verwendest du SDHC Karten ? - die gibts ja in scharz oder silber ...


ich glaub ich würd lieber schwarz nehmen da ich denke das sich die silberbeschichtung langsam abschubbert


----------



## gemag (28. Nov. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Was verstehst du unter groß?
Schau dir mal diese an!

 Canon Powershot A650 IS und die Panasonic DMC -TZ3 an die haben gut abgeschlossen in den Test kann die aber selbst nicht viel dazu sagen hab das nur gerade gelesen.



Gruß Gerd


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

sie kann ruhig etwas größer sein und 500g wiegen, ich wollt halt nur keine Cam haben wo ich das Objektiv per Hand draufschrauben muss und die Belichtungen aller per Hand einstellen muss um ein optimales Bild zu bekommen. Hab mir mal die P. FZ28 angesehen - ist schon ein ganz schöner klopper (komisch das da keine Tasche bei is ?), aber bei allen tests sehr gut wechgekommen. Hat ein Leica Objektiv. Hab im Laden nur die Sonys mit Carl Zeiss Objektiv gesehen.

Hab mir gestern mal das aktuelle Stiftungwarentestheftchen angeschaut, Fazit= alle Cams aus 08 sind nicht besonders gut weggekommen (Canon Cams haben die nicht getestet gehabt ), sie wurden sozusagen hochgezüchtet da jeder gern auf die Megapixel und Zoomanzahl achtet. die neuen Cams sollen nun sogar schon bei ISO 100 Farbrauschen haben usw.

Die Canon Cam find ich schon interessant, nur stört mich das mit den Batterien total.

Ich hab mir somit heute die A..i Cam nich gekauft.

Ich werd mich den Winter über noch in Ruhe belesen und hoffe das nach dem Weihnachtsgeschäft  die Cams günstiger werden.

Ich werd hier meine Eindrücke auch schön weiterschildern und freue mich über zahlreiche Empfehlungen und Erfahrungen von Euch 

[OT]Eigentlich müsste man ordentlich Knete haben, so könnte man sich ne gute kleine Hosentaschénkamera + ne große teure DSLR + ne klein Hostentaschenvideokamera + ne große Full HD Videokamera kaufen ...  und für den der dann schon alles hat auch noch ne Helmkamera fall man mal mit dem Bike unterwegs ist [/OT]


----------



## gemag (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*



> Ich werd mich den Winter über noch in Ruhe belesen und hoffe das nach dem Weihnachtsgeschäft die Cams günstiger werden.



Gute Entscheidung denk ich auch!

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Dodi (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Hallo Ralf!



> @ Dodi, reicht dir denn die Akkuleistung und der Opt. Zoom ?
> 
> sie sollte auch undbedingt einen automatikfocus haben
> 
> @ Dodi funzt der ebenfalls gut bei dir ? mit dem Batterie/Akkubetrieb find ich nicht so gut


 
Du solltest Dir auf jeden Fall vernünftige Hochleistungs-Akkus besorgen. Ich kann Dir da die 2700 mAh von Varta wärmstens empfehlen! Die halten wirklich sehr lange (gibt es z.B. bei Amazon).

Der optische Zoom ist völlig ausreichend und mit dem Automatikfocus bin ich auch zufrieden. Makroaufnahmen sind auch sehr gut damit zu machen.

Die PowerShot A720IS ist eine Kamera, die leicht zu händeln ist und zuverlässig gute Aufnahmen im Automatik-Modus macht. Das schöne ist, man kann manuelle Einstellungen vornehmen und ist nicht nur auf auf die Kamera-Automatik angewiesen.

Ich kann diese Kamera nur empfehlen, da sie für eine Kompaktkamera viel Möglichkeiten bietet.  Eine DSLR ersetzt sie natürlich nicht, ist aber für den Normalbedarf völlig ausreichend.

Hier mal ein Beispiel für eine Makroaufnahme - sind schwarze Salzkristalle:


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mal wieder viel rumgeservt und verglichen ... das ist ja echt voll der Dschungel wenn man was gutes im mittleren Preissegment haben will 

Also ich wollt ja möglichst beides, die Bildqualität einer DSLR und die Größe einer Kompakten. 

Ein ultragroßerzoombereich war mir nicht so wichtig. 

Einen aufladbaren Akku sollte sie haben (und nicht wie bei einigen Canon´s mit Batterie)

Sie sollte auch einige Profi Einstellmöglichkeiten haben, damit man später als *Fortgebildeter Knipserling* auch noch präzisere Fotos machen kann.

Nun hab ich diese hier gefunden "Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX3" und freue mich auf eure Meinungen.


Hab noch ein Bild vom Auflösungsdiagramm hier eingestellt - ich selbst kann aber damit als Neuling nicht viel anfangen - vielleicht kann mir ja jemand dazu was sagen ? 

Bildquelle: http://www.colorfoto.de/Testbericht/Panasonic-Lumix-DMC-LX3_4875850.html

und hier noch weitere Infos: 
http://www2.guenstiger.de/gt/main.asp?produkt=798948#Testberichte
http://www.panasonic.de/html/de_DE/1265677/index.html?trackInfo=true


----------



## Joachim (8. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Hallo Ralf,

hast du das hier schon gelesen? 

http://www.chip.de/artikel/Panasonic-Lumix-DMC-LX3-Digitalkamera-Test_32915434.html

... es musste ja ein Haken dran sein.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Danke für den Hinweis Joachim,

schade das mit der Auslöseverzögerung  - bei meiner derzeitigen Konica/Minolta Dimage G400 habe ich leider zum teil auch eine sehr hohe Verzögerung...

die FZ 28 liegt auch ganz schön bei 0,55 s.... ob das den kohl dann so fett macht  - aber ist schon ärgerlich das man bei einem so teuren Knipschen so eine *lahmheit* hat

 das richtig passende zu finden ist echt schwierig. Natürlich würd ich mir am liebsten ne schöne DSLR holen, aber meine Frau mag nicht mit so einem klotz fotografieren. 

auf der chip site sind die Cams nun wieder ganz anders einkategorisiert .... leider hatte ich hier bei meiner recherche nicht nachgesehen

= empfiehlst du das ich mich eher an dieser testsite orientiere ?


----------



## Joachim (8. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Hallo Ralf,

also Chip als alleinige Orientierungshilfe ...  Nein.

Aber suche mal nach Kameraname und "Test" da solltest du bei den einschlägigen Seiten/Foren fündig werden. 

Noch was - die Eierlegendewollmilchsau unter den DigiCams gibts leider (noch?) nicht, denn sonst hätt ich die schon.


----------



## Digicat (8. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Servus Ralf

Ich würde dir diese ans Herz legen.

Panasonic Lumix G1.

Diese Kamera vereint die Kleinheit einer Kompakten und die (fast) Schnelligkeit einer vollwertigen D-SLR. Ist quasi eine Kompakte mit Wechselobjektive .

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke.


----------



## mitch (8. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

hallo ralf

hier noch ein paar links zu testseiten 

http://www.heise.de/foto/pruefstand/kompaktkameras/

http://www.letsgodigital.org/de/index.html

http://www.digitalkamera.de/Testbericht/

noch was: ich finde die auslöseverzögerung der fz 28 ist ok

@Helmut : ja die g1 wäre net schlecht, aber die ist schon in einer anderen preisregion angesiedelt


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

wenn ich meine finanzministerin irgendwie doch überzeugen könnte das eine etwas größere cam viel viel bessere *Babybilder* erzeugt, könnte ich es vielleicht schaffen sie auch auf eine DSLR zu überreden  
- ich bin ja dann mit ihr ab nächstem jahr auch nur noch so gut wie zu hause... mit unserem Baby werden wir in den ersten Jahren ja nicht so viel verreisen und da isses sicher nicht so schlimm immer ne Fototasche mit sich rumzuschleppen wenn man mal spazieren geht ... 


dazu hab ich mir mal die G1 angesehen, hatte aber hierzu gelesen das sie nicht so dolle in der Bilderqualität sein soll

ebenfalls hab ich mir grad die Canon EOS 1000D inkl. EF-S 18-55mm IS angeschaut - hierzu liest man ja nur positive erfahrungen

wenn ihr nun die G1 und die EOS 1000D vergleichen würdet, würdet ihr mir dann eher zur Canon empfehlen ?

sicher sind diese beiden von der Qualität auch viel besser als im Vergleich zur P. FZ-28 ?


----------



## Digicat (8. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Servus Ralf

Ich würde die 1000D auf alle Fälle der G1 vorziehen, aber bevor ich die 1000D in den engsten Kreis nehme, dann würde ich die 450D bevorzugen.
Der Preisunterschied zwischen der 450D und der 1000D ist nicht die Welt, aber die Verarbeitungsqualität ist um "Häuser" besser. Auch von der Größe nehmen sie sich nicht viel.
Unterschied zwischen der 1000D und 450D.


----------



## chromis (8. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Hi,



> Einen aufladbaren Akku sollte sie haben (und nicht wie bei einigen Canon´s mit Batterie)


für die Einwegbatterien gibt's ja als Alternative auch aufladbare Akkus.
Qualitativ das Beste:
http://www.eneloop.info/de/

Ach ja, die Panasonic LX3 wäre mit Sicherheit eine gute Wahl,


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Guten Morgen + vielen Dank für eure Info´s 

Helmut, bei der 450er gibts laut chip keinen integrierten Bildstabilisator, so wie ich das sehe hat die 1000er den aber.  ist diese Bildstabilisator nicht immer mit dem Objektiv verknüpft ?

meinst du, ich als absoluter anfänger würde mit so einem profigerät auch schon am anfang gut klarkommen oder bräuchte ich da jahre ? Meinst du das ich anhand der automatikmöglichkeiten (AF und co.) somit schon schöne bilder schießen kann ?

was für eine cam hast du denn ?

-----------------------------------
leider ist mir meine cam vor wenigen tagen heruntergefallen, bei ausgezogenem zoom ... und dann noch direkt da drauf    .. also komplett im eimer da sich die gesamten zommdings verbogen haben 

wie sieht das aus, falls mal eine DSLR mit einem aufsteckobjektiv runterfällt - ist die da härter im nehmen oder kann man die dann auch gleich in die tonne hauen ?
----------------------------------
lässt man eigentlich das objektiv immer aufgesteckt beim tragen damit man sozusagen nur den schutzdeckel des objektives entfernen muss und recht schnell schussbereit ist ? - welche taschenhersteller würdet ihr mir denn passend empfehlen ?
----------------------------------
sollte ich tatsächlich mit dem kauf bis kurz nach weihnachten warten oder meint ihr nicht, das gerade jetzt im weihnachtsgeschäft die preise runter gehen ?


----------



## Digicat (9. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Servus Ralf

Bei Canon DSLR`s gibt es keinen integrierten Stabilisator im Body, sondern nur in den Objektiven. Dieses Objektive haben das Kürzel "IS" in der Bezeichnung stehen. Vorteil: stabilisiertes Sucherbild (kommt aber erst im Telebereich so richtig zum tragen). Nachteil: ist nicht in alle Objektive integriert.

Du kannst sicher in den Automatikfunktionen auch als Anfänger gute Bilder machen. Wenn du dich aber in die Materie ein bisschen einarbeitest, wirst du schnell auf die Vorzüge einer DSLR nicht mehr verzichten wollen 

Ich habe eine 40D. Gekauft im Bundle mit dem 17-85/4-5.6 IS USM, um € 989.- .
17-85 steht für die Brennweite
4-5.6 steht für die größte Lichtstärke
IS steht für stabilisiertes Objektiv = Verwackelschutz
USM steht für den AF (*A*uto*F*okus)-Antrieb

Die Objektive werden bei einer DSLR nicht aufgesteckt sondern werden mittels eines Bajonettverschlusses am Body befestigt. Die Objektive sind meist aus einer Leichtmetall-Legierung und halten daher einen Sturz aus geringer Höhe unbeschadet aus. Natürlich kommt es immer auf die Situation an. Aus zwei Meter Höhe wirds auch wahrscheinlich böse ausgehen, aber aus Hüfthöhe dürfte es gut ausgehen.

Das Objektiv bleibt immer am Body, dies wird nie herunter genommen, ausser man wechselt das Objektiv (Brennweite). Schutzdeckel herunter, und schon kann man nach einschalten der Cam fotografieren. Da gibts keine Auslöseverzögerung (es gibt schon eine, aber das geht so schnell, da hast du noch nicht einmal die Cam am Auge).

Ob man jetzt, in der Vorweihnachtszeit kaufen sollte oder man nachher kauft, kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten. Gute Angebote gibt es sowohl vor, als auch nach Weihnachten.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Hallo Helmut,

also hab ich mit dem Objektiv: EF-S 18-55mm IS, zwar einen Verwacklungsschutz aber keinen Autofokus , braucht man da als anfänger nicht unbedingt einen AF ?


----------



## Digicat (9. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Natürlich hast du einen AF , nur Canon hat noch andere AF-Arten die sie nicht am Objektiv benennen. USM und Mikro-USM gibt es.
Siehe Hier.

Das EF-S (das "-S" steht für Digital optimiert = man kann es nur an Crop-Cam`s optimal einsetzen) hat einen AF .

Crop 
Der Link ist auch für die 40D bzw. für 450D gültig.

Hier noch der Link zum 18-55er


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

sooo, gleich isses soweit.... 

hab soeben ein supiangebot von einem regionalen elektromarkt erhalten :freu

ne 450d als kit angebot für 495 € und damit auch meine frau glücklich ist und ich keine  bekomme eine kleine ixus 80is für 119 €

der vorteil beim regiokauf ist ja das ich die geräte bei nichtgefallen wieder problemlos zurückgeben kann

ich hofe mal das ich mich bei der großen sowie der kleinen richtig entschieden habe

gern werd ich euch meine eindrücke hier schildern


----------



## Digicat (10. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Servus Ralf

Glückwunsch zur 450er 

Welches Kit  mit dem 18-55er IS

Ps.: zur Ixus kann ich leider nix sagen da ich sie nicht kenne :smoki


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

juuuchuuu hab sie, ja mit dem 18-55er IS Kit :freu

die 450er hat ja einen deckel und das objektiv von beiden seiten auch, Helmut wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe soll ich das Objektiv also immer drann lassen und mir die beiden anderen deckel zu seite legen

.... nun brauch ich nur noch ne passende Tasche, hast du da eine Empfehlung ?


----------



## Digicat (10. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Servus Ralf

Ja, die beiden Deckel (Bajonett Kameradeckel + Bajonett Objektivdeckel) kannst gut aufbewahren. 

Taschen findest du hier.
Kann dir nur den Tipp geben: nimm keine zu kleine, du wirst sicher im laufe der Zeit das eine oder andere Objektiv noch dazu kaufen und das sollte dann vielleicht auch in der Tasche/Rucksack Platz finden.

Wenn du noch Tipps zum fotografieren selbst brauchst, nur her damit 

Wünsche Dir "Gut Licht"

Ps.: bin aber erst wieder morgen Online  wegen Weihnachtsfeier


----------



## Joachim (10. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

@Ralf
Und berichte bitte auch mal über folgende Punkte der 450D:

- Autofokus
- Belichtung/Weißabgleich
- Liveview

Denn zu den Punkten hab ich recht häufig Kritik gelesen - aber lass mich gern bekehren.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Helmut, viel Spass bei der Weihnachtsfeier :sekt

Ich feier nachher auch schon Weihnachten :freu

Joachim, natürlich - mach ich gern  wenn ich dann ertmal etwas fitter geworden bin mit dem Thema Fotografie. Ja, mich haben auch die zum teil auseinandergehenden Meinungen irretiert vielleicht kommen die negativen Meinungen von Leuten die kaum Erfahrung haben und sich komplett auf die Automatikeinstellungen verlassen . Sicher kann man eine DSLR für 500 € nicht mit einer üer 1000 € vergleichen,  

Aber ich denke mal auf Grund der vielen positiven Meinungen und der Empfehlung vom Helmut werd ich schon das richtige getan haben.


Ich freu mich schon darauf kräftig loszuknipsen und die Vorzüge einer DSLR kennen zu lernen - ist ja schon etwas ganz anderes .. ein richtiges Hobby... 

Ich muss nur noch in neue Speicherkarten investieren. Derzeit habe ich nur 1 x 1 GB und 1 x 2 GB - mal sehen wie viele Fotos so mit der DSLR auf ne 2 GB gehen.

Ich bin schon immer SanDisk Fan, wie sind denn da eure Erfahrungen vorallem mit den SDHC Karten ? 


Ebenso hoffe ich, das ich an meinem PC mit USB1.0 Anschluss auch die Fotos der Cam auslesen kann (Via Kabel von der Cam zum USB und nicht über den SD Cardslot)- dies hatte ich gar nicht beachtet als ich mir die Cam kaufte - ich glaub die hat nen USB 2.0 usw. - müsste ich da evtl. einen Hub kaufen oder gleich einen neuen PC ?


----------



## mitch (10. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

hallo ralf,

mal ne frage: wo willst du eigentlich deine bilder ansehen   ?




> der Rechner hier läuft über die Firma (zu hause hab ich keinen )
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/20



ein neuer pc mit usb2.0 wäre in deinem fall angebracht.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

zu hause hab ich keinen Internetzugang meinte ich und nur ne etwas ältere möhre ... bis vor 1,5 Jahren wars nen 386er und im moment isses glaub ich nen Pentium 1 - da muss ich nochmal genauer schauen was der für ne bezeichnung hat

hoffentlich klappts bilderrunterziehen ... ich mach dann gez ma los :cu


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (11. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Guten Morgen euch allen,

so nun berichte ich mal von meinem gestrigen erlebnis.

fangen wir mit der Ixus 80is an:

die bildqualität ist super - das ist aber das einzige. Wenn man mit dem Livebild arbeitet ist die Auflösung und Farbwiedergabe auf dem LCD Display extrem - so was schlechtes hab ich noch nie gesehen , ebenfalls wenn ich mit dem digi Zoom arbeite dauert es ewig bis der mal rausfährt und wieder rein ... dabei kann man socken stricken - dies allein hat mich nach 30 min. bewegt diese Cam wieder einzupacken. 

Ich verstehe nicht wie man so was schlechtes überhaupt nutzen kann, der Frustfaktor ist imens hoch - wenn ich dazu meine altze Konika/Minolta Dimage G400 vergleiche -liegen Welten dazwischen ... ich bin sehr traurig das diese mir durch runterfallen kaputt gegangen ist. Also die Ixus kommt heute so schnell wie möglich wiedr zurück.


so nun zur EOS 450d:

- die Bildqualität ist hier wirklich deutlich besser = einfach super (hab gestern bei ISO 900 in der Wohnung geknipst), die Bedinung ist gut und toll finde ich die automatische Anzeige des ISO Wertes wenn man durch den sucher schaut

- die auslöseverzögerung ist echt supi, da macht knipsen richtig spass

- allerdings wenn ich durch den sucher schaue und dann die cam wechnehme um das auf dem liveview angezeigte bild zu sehen muss ich erstmal das LCD Display abwischen (meine leichte schwitzebacke hat das striemen hinterlassen) und das nervte mich total, sicher wenn ich unmengen an speicherkarten hätte könnte ich kräftig druflosknipsen und später kontrollieren + löschen - ich sellbst bin aber nicht der typ dafür ...

- ebenfalls habe ich gestern feststellen müssen, wenn ich mit dem blitz arbeite und etwas schneller am objektiv den zoom regele dann hab ich, wenn auch selten, schattenwurf von meiner hand auf dem bild

- schade ist bei dieser cam das man das liveview nur in einem bestimmten Modus und nicht in allen modi aktivieren kann (ich weis als profi arbeitet man damit gar nicht...)

- von der zoom möglichkeit bin ich auch sehr enttäuscht, für den preis isses doch nen bissl  sehr wenig was man da ranzoomen kann, auch insbesondere bei marcoaufnahmen-da darf man den abstand von 25cm nicht unterschreiten 

- mit der größe und dem gewicht beim aufgesteckten Objektiv kam meine Frau gar nicht klar - ist schon gewöhnungsbedürftig

= leider hab ich nicht das geld für ein ordentliches objektiv und meine finanzministerin sagte ich werd das auch nicht so schnell bekommen ... und da ich mit der zoom möglichkeit von meiner alten cam doch sehr verwöhnt bin habe ich mich auch hier (schweren herzens) dazu entschieden die 450d zurück zugeben, = ich denke ich lasse noch etwas zeit verstreichen und greife als anfänger nun doch erstmal zu der DMC-FZ28 und mal schauen - vielleicht hab ich in ein paar Jahren mehr Geld angespart und ich überlegs mir nochmal mit einer DSLR


----------



## juergen-b (11. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

hy ralf,

rein aus eigenintreresse habe ich diesen tread von anfang an verfolgt.
(ich stand auch vor so einer entscheidung)

wenn ich jetzt das ende davon betrachte - sprich dein letztes statement ?????

und nein - ich sage nicht was ich denke kopfkratz

du bist beruflich nicht zufällig lehrer ?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (11. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*



juergen-b schrieb:


> du bist beruflich nicht zufällig lehrer ?



nö, wie kommst du da drauf ? schreib ich irgendwie komisch ?

jeder darf doch hier seine meinung schreiben, ist ja nicht schlimm ... warum sagst du denn nicht was du denkst ? sag doch mal ?

so eine entscheidung fällt mir halt eben mal nicht so leicht ...


----------



## juergen-b (11. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

hy,

ich sage nur soviel:

ich habe mich für eine nikon D60 mit einem 18-135 objektiv entschieden und kann nur sagen: die entscheidung war supper !!!

zwischen meiner alten canon G3 und der D60 liegen welten, und ich bin einer der von fotograhie keine ahnung hat - automatikeinstellung - abdrücken und das bild muß gut sein 



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> jeder darf doch hier seine meinung schreiben, ist ja nicht schlimm ... warum sagst du denn nicht was du denkst ? sag doch mal ?




man sollte seine ansprüche und vorstellungen da ansiedeln wo auch die kasse hinlangt - wenn einem aber der lada zu schlecht ist beim porsche aber beim reserverad die kohle ausgeht und man eh keine garage hat (pentium mit usb1) sollte man ganz einfach erkennen, daß ein fahrad gar keine schlechte alternative ist und sich nicht wochenlang träumereien hingeben.

die realität ist zwar hart aber ehrlich 

und glaub mir - diese worte sind wertfrei und vollkommen unabhängig von irgendwelchen statusdingen - es ist rein sachlich meine meinung !

und wer jetzt über mich herfallen will - tut euch keinen zwang an ............... das schöne an einer demokratie ist die meinungsfreigheit des einzelnen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (11. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

 herfallen - warum ? du hast schon recht 

einen neuen PC wollt ich mir in 2009 anschaffen das war schon geplant (ich fragte halt nur wegen dem USB1 ob ich dann eben schon meine weihnachtsbilder runterziehen kann oder mir nen hub oder so kaufen muss),
= nur jetzt wollte ich halt schon ne gute cam kaufen da ich ja momentan ganz ohne dastehe, was ja nicht so toll ist

ebenfalls werd ich sicher, wenn im nächsten jahr die Internetzugangspreise noch weiter fallen mich dann endlich mal binden und mir DSL zu hause anschaffen

mein budget lag laut finanzministerin halt schon an oberster grenze mit 600 € und nochmal 400 € für ein gutes objektiv habe ich leidrr nicht da ich in den nächsten 3 Monaten schon allein anschaffungskosten für erstausstattung wegen dem baby von rund 1000-1500 € habe ... und dann bin ich eben noch nebenbei hausbesitzer eines alten hauses welches step by step renoviert werden muss und ab babydasein dann auch alleinverdiener - da ist halt nix mehr drinn mit irgendwelchen anschaffungen in den nächsten jahren - natürlich hätt ich mir auch lieber ne D90 mit videofunktion und co gekauft, aber bei 1000 € sagte meine frau 

ich hab halt versucht einen guten mittelweg bei der kameranschaffung zu finden und eben die beiden preisklassen ausprobiert ...


----------



## Digicat (11. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Servus Ralf



> - allerdings wenn ich durch den sucher schaue und dann die cam wechnehme um das auf dem liveview angezeigte bild zu sehen muss ich erstmal das LCD Display abwischen (meine leichte schwitzebacke hat das striemen hinterlassen) und das nervte mich total, sicher wenn ich unmengen an speicherkarten hätte könnte ich kräftig druflosknipsen und später kontrollieren + löschen - ich sellbst bin aber nicht der typ dafür ...


Leider ist das nicht anders möglich, geht mir genau so 

Aber von wegen viele Speicherkarten, auf deine 2GB gehen locker 500 Fotos.
Diese überspielt auf den PC zum durchsehen und eventuell wieder löschen müßte doch für den Anfang mal reichen 



> - ebenfalls habe ich gestern feststellen müssen, wenn ich mit dem blitz arbeite und etwas schneller am objektiv den zoom regele dann hab ich, wenn auch selten, schattenwurf von meiner hand auf dem bild


Mußt nur von "Unten" zoomen, nicht von oben und die Hand vor dem abdrücken wegnehmen.



> - schade ist bei dieser cam das man das liveview nur in einem bestimmten Modus und nicht in allen modi aktivieren kann (ich weis als profi arbeitet man damit gar nicht...)


Müßte doch im P, AV, TV und M-Modus funktionieren 



> - von der zoom möglichkeit bin ich auch sehr enttäuscht, für den preis isses doch nen bissl sehr wenig was man da ranzoomen kann, auch insbesondere bei marcoaufnahmen-da darf man den abstand von 25cm nicht unterschreiten


55mm-Brennweite geben halt nicht viel mehr her 
25cm sind doch schon sehr gut (Fluchtdistanz der "Winzlinge), näher hättest mehr Probleme mit dem Licht (eigener Schattenwurf durchs Objektiv).



> - mit der größe und dem gewicht beim aufgesteckten Objektiv kam meine Frau gar nicht klar - ist schon gewöhnungsbedürftig


Einhändig ist bei einer DSLR obsolet, man nimmt immer beide Hände und der eine Kilo..... das wird doch gehen :?



> = leider hab ich nicht das geld für ein ordentliches objektiv und meine finanzministerin sagte ich werd das auch nicht so schnell bekommen ... und da ich mit der zoom möglichkeit von meiner alten cam doch sehr verwöhnt bin habe ich mich auch hier (schweren herzens) dazu entschieden die 450d zurück zugeben, = ich denke ich lasse noch etwas zeit verstreichen und greife als anfänger nun doch erstmal zu der DMC-FZ28 und mal schauen - vielleicht hab ich in ein paar Jahren mehr Geld angespart und ich überlegs mir nochmal mit einer DSLR


Da muß ich Jürgen rechtgeben ......


			
				jürgen-b schrieb:
			
		

> man sollte seine ansprüche und vorstellungen da ansiedeln wo auch die kasse hinlangt - wenn einem aber der lada zu schlecht ist beim porsche aber beim reserverad die kohle ausgeht und man eh keine garage hat (pentium mit usb1) sollte man ganz einfach erkennen, daß ein fahrad gar keine schlechte alternative ist und sich nicht wochenlang träumereien hingeben.
> 
> die realität ist zwar hart aber ehrlich


----------



## Digicat (11. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Servus Ralf



> aber bei 1000 € sagte meine frau


Schaust einmal da


----------



## juergen-b (11. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

hy ralf,

wenn ich deine aufstellung der geplanten aktivitäten hier so lese sehe ich nach meinem dafürhalten einiges was mehr priorität hat als so eine knipse - da schafft man sich so ein ixus oder ähnliches teil an für kleines geld und ist glücklich - denn schlecht sind deren bilder wirklich nicht.

allles andere, wie budget bis zum letzeten ausreizen etc. ist in diesem fall einfach irrsinn und zweitens schleppt man sich keine eos nach hause und um die frau zu befriedigen, noch ne ixus, um sie dann am nächsten tag aus kaufreue beide wieder zurückzutragen - sorry, wenn ich der händler wäre könntest du mich mal kurz rechts und links.

so und nun ist für mich schluß - zur lebensberatung gibt es sicher andere foren und qualifiziertere wie mich


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (11. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*



Digicat schrieb:


> Müßte doch im P, AV, TV und M-Modus funktionieren



Hallo Helmut,

wenn ichs richtig gelesen hab gehts nur im P Modus.

ich hoffe ihr seid nun nicht böse auf mich das ich euch vorher so gelöchert hab und ihr so viel angegemant gezeigt habt mich zu beraten und ich mich nun doch umentschieden hab

wenn der elektrohandel die cams aus irgendwelchen gründen nicht zurücknehmen will, werd ich selbstverständlich die 450d behalten  bevor ich sie zu einem günstigeren preis verkaufe

bitte versteht mich nicht falsch - ich find die schon toll, leider hatte ich vorher noch nie eine spiegelrefelx in der hand und war halt somit als jahrelanger minidigicam nutzer schon etwas irretiert - ich dachte das das zoomen auch via knöpchen funktioniert und nicht mit der hand (mit dieser, meiner linken hab ich leider ein kleines Handykap - hab in meiner Kindheit alle finger zur hälfte verloren, außer dem daumen der ist aber auch nicht zu 100 % ok - und somit fällt mir das per hand zoomen via drehung nicht ganz so leicht - aber es geht schon ..) und das mit dem blitzthema ist wiklich ne übungssache


----------



## Digicat (11. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Servus Jürgen

Ralf hat aber nicht um eine Lebensberatung oder Budgetberatung angefragt 

Nix für ungut, aber deine Statement ist etwas unter die Gürtellinie gerutscht 

Wir können das gerne per PN ausdiskutieren, aber sicher nicht hier im Thema


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (11. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Ralf
> 
> 
> Schaust einmal da



Helmut,

ich meinte doch die D90 mit so einer ausstattung:
http://www.amazon.de/Nikon-D90-SLR-...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1228986241&sr=8-1

Jürgen, gute Foodos und eine gute handhabung sind mir schon wichtig da ich mir sicher in den nächsten 4 Jahren keine neu cam kaufen werde, die ixus war ja als minialternative für meine frau gedacht

schön das wir uns trotzdem alle  haben


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (11. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*



juergen-b schrieb:


> hy ralf,
> 
> da schafft man sich so ein ixus oder ähnliches teil an für kleines geld und ist glücklich - denn schlecht sind deren bilder wirklich nicht.
> 
> um sie dann am nächsten tag aus kaufreue beide wieder zurückzutragen.



Jürgen,

ich hab doch geschrieben, dass ich die Bildqualität der Ixus - gut - finde  nur halt das ich die live darstellung auf dem LCD und die geschwindigkeit des zoomeinzuges grottenschlecht finde, wer sich so eine kaufen will sollte diese beiden faktoren wirklich mal überprüfen

natürlich würd ich mir gern noch mehr zeit lassen mit dem austesten der 450d(hab des gestern bis um 01:00 heute früh getan) und damit ich die noch umtauschen kann muss ich mich halt leider schnell entscheiden, da der Händler dieses spezialpreisangebot nur bis zum 13.12. hat -  somit kann ich nächste woche ihm damit nicht kommen

ich wollte doch nur mit meiner darstellung sagen, dass man in die 450d auf jeden fall noch weiter investieren muss um z.b. einige funktionen die z.b. in der FZ28 schon drinn sind, zu nutzen - dies war mir vorher nicht so bewusst und nur deshalb kam ich zu dieser entscheidung - die 450d ist ansonsten eine klasse cam, also bitte versteht mich nicht falsch


----------



## chromis (11. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Hi,

ich hatte mal in einem anderen thread diesen Satz geschrieben:


> Mit dem Kauf einer DSLR bekommst Du ein Fass ohne Boden. Der Body wird sich mit der Zeit noch als die kleinste Geldausgabe erweisen. Objektive(Plural!), Blitz, Stativ, Kameratasche, Bildbearbeitungssoftware usw. werden ständig Löcher in Deine Kriegskasse reissen. Ich mag gar nicht dran denken, was ich im letzten Jahr Geld in diverse Fotoshops getragen habe


Wem das zuviel Aufwand ist(nicht nur in finanzieller Hinsicht), der ist mit einer guten Kompakten oder einer Bridgekamera zwischen 300 und 500 Euro besser bedient. Auf jeden Fall sollte man die verschiedenen Modelle vor dem Kauf im Geschäft mal in die Hand nehmen und die Handhabung und technischen Funktionen überprüfen. Nur weil ein Modell bei irgendwelchen Tests gut abschneidet, muss nicht jeder Käufer damit glücklich werden. Jeder setzt eben andere Prioritäten.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (11. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*



chromis schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall sollte man die verschiedenen Modelle vor dem Kauf im Geschäft mal in die Hand nehmen und die Handhabung und technischen Funktionen überprüfen.



leider ist es nur so, dass die meisten Geschäfte die Akkus der ausgestellten Fotokameras nicht aufladen (außer bei den Camcordern) und man somit die knipse nicht anwerfen, sondern halt lediglich nur in die Hand nehmen kann


----------



## gemag (11. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Es gibt Leute die müssen viel Zeit haben auf der Arbeit!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (11. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

also ich fühl mich nicht angesprochen  

 Gerd, du musst mal in ner Hotline arbeiten, da macht man sozusagen beides, Kunden beraten und im Hintergrund den ganzen Tag surfen ...das muss also nicht heißen das man nicht arbeitet ...


----------



## Eugen (11. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*



gemag schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute die müssen viel Zeit haben auf der Arbeit!




  und verdienen dabei Geld.


----------



## gemag (11. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> also ich fühl mich nicht angesprochen
> 
> Gerd, du musst mal in ner Hotline arbeiten,  ...



Wie es scheint doch!
Und Recht habe ich auch noch, mit der Zeit!"lach"

Zum Fotoapparat würd ich noch sagen wer sich nicht professionell damit beschäftigt ,ist mit einen kleinen guten Mittelklassegerät bestens bedient und geb damit deiner Frau recht.Denn wer hat schon Lust den ganzen Tag mit solch einem Gerät durch die Kante zu laufen.Ist meine Meinung, hab selbst solch ein Teil aber verwende es sehr selten.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Joachim (11. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

[OT]@Eugen


> und verdienen dabei Geld.


 die Welt ist ja soooo ungerecht ... 

 
[/OT]

@Gerd
So seh ich das auch - Wie war das doch früher einfach:

Film rein (meist 100 oder 200 ISO), Zoom, Focus -> knips!!!

Und heute?
Wenn der Zauberkasten nicht mindestens 20 ISO Abstufungen hat und diesen sowie jenen Einstellungsfurz ... dann ... ja dann "kann" man einfach keine guten Fotos machen. 

Ich breche hiermit mal ne Lanze für den schnöden Vollautomatikmodus einer jeden Knipse!


----------



## Digicat (11. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Servus

Spricht ja nix dagegen im Vollautomatikmodus zu fotografieren 

Aber ..... 

Die Isoeinstellungen mit was weiß ich vielen Abstufungen machen es uns doch heute einfach. Wollte man dieses mit Film machen, brauchte man früher ein Databack (Datenrückwand). Dieses speicherte die Foto-Nr. der letzten Aufnahme auf welche wieder nach Filmwechsel (höhere/niedere Iso) hingespult wurde. Und den Film selbst mußte man auch noch beschriften .

So gesehen sind die heutigen (D)SLR schon ein segen 



> ... und diesen sowie jenen Einstellungsfurz ... dann ... ja dann "kann" man einfach keine guten Fotos machen .


Diese Provokation muss ich kommentieren :
Gerade diese Einstellungsmöglichkeiten machen doch erst die Kreativefotografie möglich oder besser gesagt sie ermöglicht es uns Fotos unter sehr schlechten Lichtbedingungen, ob zuviel oder zuwenig Licht zu machen.

Der Fotografengruß "Gut Licht" kommt nicht von ungefähr.


----------



## Joachim (11. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

@Helmut
Ich wollt doch keinen ärgern - nur eben mal ne provokante These in den Diskussionsraum stellen.  

Aber was die Qualität der Fotos im Zusammenhang mit der Anzahl der Einstellmöglichkeiten angeht, bin ich noch nicht so recht überzeugt. Ich dachte zu aller erst kommt das richtige Motiv, also die Fähigkeiten des Auges des Fotografen. Denn das kann selbst eine technisch unperfekte Aufnahme einzigartig und hervorragend machen.

Das es eines Fotografen Leben "vereinfacht" wenn ich mehr einstellen muss um ein gutes Bild zu bekommen - nun das lass ich mal dahin gestellt sein. 

*undnuduckundwech*


----------



## Conny (11. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Halloho,

 darf ich auch was dazu sagen?
Das Problem ist doch nicht, dass es das alles gibt. Sondern, dass viele meinen, es zu brauchen. 
Ich habe bei der Kamera als allererstes gelernt, alle Automatiken auszuschalten. Aber die meisten knipsen ihr Leben lang im Automatik-Modus. Und das ist mit allen elektronischen Geräten so! Wer kennt schon die tiefsten Geheimnisse seines Kaffeeautomaten oder seiner Waschmaschine 
Wie Rainer (sowohl Chromis als auch mein GG ) in einem Beitrag schon mal schrieb, die DSLR sind ein Fass ohne Boden. Bessere Fotos gibt es aber nicht nur über die Ausstattung.


----------



## Annett (11. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*



Ich könnt ja jetzt aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern.... aber ich lass es lieber. 

@Ralf
Ich fand den Schritt weg von einer kleinen Kompakten - hin zu einer DSLR, recht groß und gewagt, dachte aber, Du hast Dich gut genug belesen....

Da ich persönlich noch nicht sooviel für digitale Bildbearbeitung übrig habe und es mein derzeitiger PC auch einfach nicht mehr packen würde, bleib ich lieber mal noch ein Weilchen bei unserer FZ-50. 
Die macht im Automatik-Modus ganz passable Bilder und ich nehm sehr gern den Halb-Automatik-Modus, wo man die Blende festlegt und die Kamera wählt dann die Belichtungszeit automatisch. Damit bin ich zu 90% sehr zufrieden. Die restlichen 10% sind Unwissenheit meinerseits oder total schlechte Lichtverhältnisse. 

Keine noch so teure Kamera ersetzt Dir aber das "Auge fürs Detail". Wie oft sehe ich erst hinterher, was/wo der optimale Bildausschnitt gewesen wäre. 
Das wirst Du gerade bei der Baby-Fotografie noch feststellen.... Ich durfte im März ein neugeborenes Mädchen (von meiner Freundin) fotografieren. Weiches und gutes Licht war mir dort sehr wichtig. Und im KH ist das fast nie zu haben. :evil

Wirklich perfekte Bilder aus einer DSLR bedeuten aus meiner Sicht zu 95% auch eine ordentliche Nachbearbeitung am PC.... das seh ich ja schon bei den RAW-Bildern der FZ-50. 
Da ist mehr möglich, als man denkt. Aber es kostet eben einiges an Zeit. 

Bleib erstmal bei der FZ-Serie. Du wirst es nicht bereuen.

Hier mal ein Vergleich, was digitale Fotobearbeitung kann...

   

HDR ist und bleibt natürlich reine Geschmackssache und bei dem zweiten Bild war sehr wahrscheinlich Frank am Werk, aber ich möchte es jetzt nicht beschwören, da Joachim auch schon erste Gehversuche unternommen hat.
Im vorderen Bereich sieht man, was man aus so manchem Bild u.U. noch mit einer ordentlichen Bildbearbeitung "rausholen" kann.
Beide Bilder leiden stark unter der Komprimierung fürs Forum.... 

Meine Empfehlung an Dich - investier bei nächster Gelegenheit erstmal in einen ordentlichen Rechner. Desktop-Teile gibts schon für 300 Euro ganz vernünftige (soviel hat Joachim für seinen letzten bezahlt). 
Wer nicht (mehr) zockt, braucht auch nicht den teuren High-End-Kram. 

Just my two cents. :smoki


----------



## Digicat (11. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Servus Joachim



> Ich wollt doch keinen ärgern - nur eben mal ne provokante These in den Diskussionsraum stellen.


Hast du auch nicht  



> Aber was die Qualität der Fotos im Zusammenhang mit der Anzahl der Einstellmöglichkeiten angeht, bin ich noch nicht so recht überzeugt. Ich dachte zu aller erst kommt das richtige Motiv, also die Fähigkeiten des Auges des Fotografen.


Genau 
Beispiel: Mein Lieblingsmotiv, die Singvögel. Diese sollten wenn möglich freigestellt aufgenommen werden. Aber woher soll die "Automatik" wissen welches Motiv du vor der Linse hast. Die Vollautomatik nimmt vielleicht den Landschaftsmodus (-automatik), dieser ist meist so programmiert das der HG (Hintergrund) auch scharf dargestellt wird.
Also genau das falsche, darum nehme ich immer die Zeitautomatik (A oder AV am Einstellrad). Ich gebe die Blende manuell vor und die Automatik stellt mir die richtige Belichtungszeit zur momentanen Lichtsituation ein.



> Das es eines Fotografen Leben "vereinfacht" wenn ich mehr einstellen muss um ein gutes Bild zu bekommen - nun das lass ich mal dahin gestellt sein.


Du mußt nicht mehr einstellen. Wie gesagt die Automatiken der Cams heute machen es einem ja eh leicht.
Gute Bilder bekommt man damit auch Zustande.
Nur ich überlasse die Einstellungen nicht der Cam, sondern versuche es selbst in die Hand zu nehmen.

Ps.: Mensch, schreibe ich langsam, da haben Conny und Annett sich dazwischen geschoben. 
Und recht haben sie  mit Ihrer Meinung


----------



## Conny (11. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

 selbst ein "alter" Hase wie Helmut, muss mit einer neuen Kamera wieder kämpfen 
Und das ist es, was viele nicht bedenken und dann die Lust am fotografieren verlieren. Und das ist schade! Dokumentarische Familienaufnahmen sind unschlagbar 
@ Annett weiches Licht bekommt man am besten durch einen Bouncer oder ein Taschentuch über den Blitz oder indirekt an die Decke geblitzt.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

der nette Herr ausm Elektoladen hat gestern Nachmittag anstandslos meine beiden cams zurückgenommen. im übrigen hat er wohl auch kleine seiner 50 vorrätigen 450d verkauft, die 50 x ixus waren aber sofort wech .. - das fand ich echt toll.

So nun zur FZ28:

Body:
- was ich im vergleich zur 450d bei dieser besser finde, ist das man praktisch in die Objektivabdeckung greifen kann und dieses durch zusammendrücken ruck zuck entfernen kann - bei der 450d konnte man nur am rand der doch recht dünn ist die kleinen nippel zusammendrücken, was für mich wegen meinem handykap nicht ganz so einfach war und somit nicht ganz so schnell ging. mit der fz28 geht das rucki zucki, da hat man dieses schnell ab

-ebenfalls gibt es bei der fz28 am objektiv einen nippel an dem man eine schnüre befestigen kann, so das wenns schnell gehen muss die objektivabdeckung an der cam runterbaumelt, bei der 450d musste ich die sdo in die hand nehmen ... und hier würd ich auch die gefahr der verschmutzung vermuten wenn ich den objektivdeckel z.b. fallen lassen würd oder wenn ich den irgendwo hin stecke und dann evtl. verswchmutzt aufs objektiv der 450d bringe = ich versteh nicht warum diese möglichkeit nicht bei der canon standardvariante ist ?

- die größe und das gewicht ist deutlich weniger gegenüber der 450d, man kann also wirklich diese cam in eine jackentasche, aber nicht hosentasche stecken

- die verarbeitung des bodys kommt mir sogar noch etwas hochwertiger als wie bei der 450d vor, vorallem find ich die klappfächer ganz gut wenn man an die anschlüsse der cam muss, bei der 450d war da so ein gummi drübber

- wenn ich bei der fz28 durchs okular schaue, bekomme ich komischerweise nicht so starke striemen auf dem LCD wie bei der 450d...woran das nur liegen mag ?  ich muss also nicht so intensiv wischen

- bei der fz 28 wird gleich eine gegenlichtblende mitgeliefert, find ich toll
man kann sich auch einige linsen bestellen wenn man mag + einen Teleaufsatz für noch mehr Tele wers halt braucht

- die Akkuleistung ist bombastisch, hab gestern 200 Fotos (mit permanentem Display an) gemacht und der akku war noch fast ganz voll

- der zoom fährt schnell und leise ein und aus.. wenn ich dazu die Ixus vergleichen darf dann ist die Ixus ne schnecke

Nutzungsmöglichkeiten:

- die FZ 28 bietet an dem drehrad oben noch einige programme mehr, wenn man in diese programme geht gibt es sehr viele auto/ halbauto möglichkeiten die man situationsbedingt auswählen kann (z.B. unter Szenenwahl: Tiere, Kerzenschein, sternenhimmel, ... ich glaub das waren so 20... alle per bild angegeben. wenn man baby auswählt kann man da das geb. datum angeben udn die cam errechent immer automatisch das alter, es gibt 2 baby speichervarianten ...), unter der Portrait aufnahmemöglichkeit gibt es die aufnahme außen, innen, schöne haut und einige andere
- die automatik arbeitet wunderbar, allerdings stellt sie nicht so schnell scharf wie bei der 450d

- leider ist die fz28 halt etwas langsamer als die 450d mit der auslösung, das merkt man schon..aber man kann eben nicht alles haben

- die fotoqualität ist astrein, sicher werden nicht alle fotos was aber ein großteil schon, aber auch hier gibt es einige probleme ab ISO 800. diese probleme konnte ich jedoch auch bei der 450d manchmal feststellen, jedoch macht die 450d schon bessere bilder - man muss halt nur einiges  an ihr einstellen und somit könnten die schnappschüsse bei der 450d mißlingen 

- auch hier wird immer die ISO zahl angezeigt wenn man knipst

- man kann in allen modi die live view funktion nutzen

- die auflösung und reaktionsgeschwindigkeit ist um längen besser .. eigentlich gar nicht vergleichbar mit der Ixus und ein zwei ticken besser als bei der 450d

- die zoomnutzung ist echt toll, auch von größer enfernung (wenn man z.b. Vögel knipsen möchte) ist die auflösung und zoombarkeit hier toll, bei der 450d braucht man da wirklich ein besseres Objektiv

- Markofunktion, da schlägt auch hier wieder das system einige einstellmöglichkeiten vor( Blume, Speise ...und und und), leider hab ich mich hiermit noch nicht so genau auseinander gesetzt, hatte aber auch einige probleme bei Makroaufnahmen gesehen das diese wenn man zu nah ist, von der cam nicht scharf gestellt werden - muss ich aber noch weiter testen


Fazit: alles in allem für den Preis eine sehr gute cam die sicher nicht perfekt ist und einige schwächen hat, aber für denjenigen für den eine hosentaschencam von der qualität nicht ausreicht und dem eine DSLR zu groß ist eine gute möglichkeit, die einstellmöglichkeiten der cam sind etwas mehr als bei der 450d und die bildqualität kommt der 450d schon ganz schön nahe... für jemandem der später mal eine ordentliche DSLR (also ab 1000 € aufwärtas) haben will ist diese Bridgecam erstmal eine gute und günstige anlernmöglichkeit

PS: was mich auch sehr erfreut hat, ich kann die bilder auf meinen P1 runterziehen.. da zeigts dann an"übertragung von einem Highspeeddings auf einen Normalspeeddings oder so, dh. ich brauchte keinen Hub um die auf meine Gruke zu ziehen


eine Auswahl an Testfotos sind in meinem "Ralf´s Album" - habs soeben als öffentliches Album angelegt, somit könnt ihr euch die Bildchen doch ansehen oder ? Kann ich das Album in meiner Signatur igrendwie verlinken ?


----------



## juergen-b (12. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

hy ralf,

glückwunsch !!!

........ sicher ein vernünftiger kompromiss.


----------



## mitch (12. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

hallo ralf,

 , du wirst sehen du wirst deine freude damit haben


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Danke für eure guten Wünsche !


----------



## Conny (12. Dez. 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr von dieser Fotoknipse ?*

Hallo Ralf,

die Vernunft hat gesiegt


----------

